# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  Catgorie Hardware ou Matriel ?

## millie

Bonjour,

J'allais crer une catgorie Hardware pour mettre Matriel Apple, mais j'ai vu qu'il y avait dj une catgorie Matriel en fait.

Donc, garde-t-on Matriel ? (le nom franais me semble bizarre en fait  ::aie::  )
Peut-on faire des redirections de Catgorie ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour du mac : catgorie mac, la rubrique hardware c'est pour PC  :;):  (regarde le gabari).

----------


## millie

> Pour du mac : catgorie mac, la rubrique hardware c'est pour PC  (regarde le gabari).


En fait, je parlais par exemple de la page : http://wiki.developpez.com/MacMini
Il y a une catgorie : Matriel Apple en bas de la page car c'est du matriel d'apple.

Et la catgorie Matriel Apple est associ  la catgorie Matriel http://wiki.developpez.com/Cat%C3%A9gorie:Mat%C3%A9riel

Je me demandais juste s'il fallait garder le nom "Matriel" ou utiliser le nom "Hardware"


Je sais pas si je suis clair ?  ::koi::

----------


## Marc Lussac

ah ok je pensais que tu parlais des catgories rubriques  ::oops::

----------


## vbrabant

> En fait, je parlais par exemple de la page : http://wiki.developpez.com/MacMini
> Il y a une catgorie : Matriel Apple en bas de la page car c'est du matriel d'apple.
> 
> Et la catgorie Matriel Apple est associ  la catgorie Matriel http://wiki.developpez.com/Cat%C3%A9gorie:Mat%C3%A9riel
> 
> Je me demandais juste s'il fallait garder le nom "Matriel" ou utiliser le nom "Hardware"
> 
> 
> Je sais pas si je suis clair ?


La catgorie Matriel n'existe pas encore. La catgorie Matriel Apple qui elle existe y fait rfrence, mais la catgorie Matriel n'existe pas encore. Donc, tu peux toujours crer une catgorie Hardware et changer la catgorie Matriel Apple pour pointer vers la catgorie Hardware.

Maintenant, il existe galement les redirections, qui permet de rediriger une page vers une autre (voir VisualBasic6 et VB6. L'un pointe vers l'autre). Est-ce que cela est possible avec les catgories, je ne sais pas.
Si c'est possible, c'est la meilleure solution. Faire pointer la catgorie matriel vers la catgorie Hardware.

----------


## vbrabant

En attendant, j'ai indiqu que la catgorie "Matriel Apple" (au sens Wiki) tait dans la catgorie "Hardware" (au sens Wiki). Ca vitera la cration de la catgorie Matriel qui ferait double emploi avec la catgorie "Hardware" que tu as dj cre.

----------

